# SURAKARTA | Best Western Hotel Solo Baru | 21 fl | T/O



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

VRS said:


> looks when stay at top floor = the view will amazing, cause theres no any other towers, only western hotel solo tower its standing.


actually there's already Fave Hotel Solobaru 12 floor near that hotel, but sure this tower will be the tallest in the area kay:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



thecrampoelz said:


> dari sudut pandang berbeda..
> 
> Hari ini


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update at level 9 now...



DuduArchie said:


> ^^ Progress 10/1/2014 . Masuk lapis tingkat ke 9 .. :cheers2:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 1



M.I.A.N said:


> *Best Western Plus
> Solo Baru*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 2



M.I.A.N said:


> *Best Western Plus
> Solo Baru*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



dihatimu said:


> 30 jan 2014


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



M.I.A.N said:


> 17 Februari 2014


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

As far as I know this u/c hotel is situated in the sub-urban area of Solo city (Surakarta) about 10 km away from the city center


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



M.I.A.N said:


> *BESTWESTERN HOTEL SOLO BARU*
> _25 Februari 2014_


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 1



M.I.A.N said:


> 4 Maret 2014


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 2



M.I.A.N said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update :cheers:



Shaggy_Solo said:


> *Progress 8 March 2014*
> BEST WESTERN PLUS - Solobaru


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

and more updates :banana: :banana:



Shaggy_Solo said:


> :cheers2:





pangesti_solo said:


> *Best Western Plus Solo Baru | 9 Maret 2014 | U/C*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 1



M.I.A.N said:


> yuk.... 15 March 2014


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update part 2



M.I.A.N said:


> ^^ iya mas bener hehe
> 
> *Best Western Plus Solo Baru*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update :cheers:



Ngrookeeyanto said:


> Best Western Plus Solo Baru, Kamis tgl 14 Maret 2014.
> TC nya modot (bertambah panjang)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

the glass kay: kay:



atmada said:


> Kaca..hmm


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



pangesti_solo said:


> *Best Western Plus Solo Baru | 2 Mei 2014 |T/O*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



pangesti_solo said:


> *Best Western Plus Solo Baru | 2 Mei 2014 |T/O*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

and more update



Shaggy_Solo said:


> *View from distance (Bonus: Stadiun Sriwedari Light) | 5 May 2014*


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

...


Dazon said:


> dikirain 1 komplek sama the park taunya berbeda.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Closer view


Shaggy_Solo said:


> *When the sign were instaled, 5 January 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

